# CREE MC-E vs SSC p7



## TranceAddict (May 28, 2008)

hi, how does Cree MCE compared to SSC p7 in terms of efficiency and maximum luminous output.

What is the latest binning for both LED ?


----------



## Marduke (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*

They are roughly the same efficiency and brightness. The biggest difference is the MC-E has a much smaller footprint and can be wired in multiple configurations. The latest binning can be found on their relative spec sheets


----------



## Gladius01 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*

TranceAddict:welcome:


----------



## TranceAddict (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*



Gladius01 said:


> TranceAddict:welcome:



Thank you !


----------



## TranceAddict (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*



Marduke said:


> They are roughly the same efficiency and brightness. The biggest difference is the MC-E has a much smaller footprint and can be wired in multiple configurations. The latest binning can be found on their relative spec sheets




I could see that MC-E has 4 independent input feeds, while SSC p7 has only one to drive four DIEs (parallel connection internally inside package), am I right ?


----------



## Gunner12 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*

That's what the pictures I've seen show.

So that means I or who every is using the light can drive each diode interdependently, in parallel, in series or what ever, unlike the Seoul P7.

:welcome:


----------



## TranceAddict (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*

anybody has binning details for the Cree MC-E ?


----------



## Marduke (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*



TranceAddict said:


> anybody has binning details for the Cree MC-E ?



They are in the data sheet.

http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_mce.asp


----------



## KrisP (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*

Can anyone tell if the die layout is the same as the P7? Same size dies? Same distance apart? From what I can see it doesn't show the dimensions of the dies in the datasheet.

The Cree's look like they come out in a nice variety of tints 

605lm warm white single LED light sounds very nice... Quad neutral white MCE sounds even better


----------



## NA8 (May 28, 2008)

I imagine people who like strobes could have a lot of fun playing with four individual emitters and drivers.


----------



## Fallingwater (May 28, 2008)

It'd also make it easy to implement 4 modes. Just light up more emitters...


----------



## Gunner12 (May 28, 2008)

One slight problem I see is since the LED die won't be centered at the focal point, just lighting up 1 or 2 dies might create artifacts or an unbalanced hotspot.


----------



## LukeA (May 28, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> One slight problem I see is since the LED die won't be centered at the focal point, just lighting up 1 or 2 dies might create artifacts or an unbalanced hotspot.



Plus running each die at lower current will be more efficient than running one die at a higher current.


----------



## DM51 (May 29, 2008)

I am moving this to Beyond Flashlights > LED, but there is already a thread running about this new Cree LED in that sub-forum and this one may need to be merged with it or closed.


----------



## TranceAddict (May 29, 2008)

sorry for posting in a wrong forum and did not notice was actually duplicated thread.


----------



## DM51 (May 29, 2008)

Don't worry about it - it happens a lot.

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## jirik_cz (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*



KrisP said:


> Can anyone tell if the die layout is the same as the P7? Same size dies? Same distance apart? From what I can see it doesn't show the dimensions of the dies in the datasheet.



SSC P7 uses dies made by Cree so the die size will be same.


----------



## KrisP (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*

I know that, but maybe this MCE is different. It's the same size overall as the current XR series yet has 4 dies... That is what made me ask the question.


----------



## Fallingwater (May 29, 2008)

LukeA said:


> Plus running each die at lower current will be more efficient than running one die at a higher current.


Well, I said easy, not efficient...


----------



## jirik_cz (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*



KrisP said:


> I know that, but maybe this MCE is different. It's the same size overall as the current XR series yet has 4 dies... That is what made me ask the question.



I doubt MC-E use different dies, one die has 1x1 mm size so there is enough room for 4 dies.


----------



## AlexGT (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*

I wonder if the dies are closer together, because if the viewing angle is 110* it would make a monster throw light with an aspheric.


----------



## Gunner12 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*

It would still have a 4 square beam pattern with each square being around the same throw as 1 XR-E LED. Unless the dies are touching then there should not be any gap between the dies in the beampattern with the aspheric, but that it would be easier to cut out dies that are 4x the area.


----------



## saabluster (May 30, 2008)

*Re: CREE MCE vs SSC p7*



jirik_cz said:


> SSC P7 uses dies made by Cree so the die size will be same.


True. But remember that its not just the die size that matters as much as apparent die size due to the magnification of the dome over the die. The P7's dome does not magnify the die as much as the XR-E for example. Will be interesting to see how the MC-E compares.


----------

